

Ask HN: Review my Startup: Pitch - stop re-writing the same emails - Tawheed

I've been doing a lot of customer development lately, and so I built a little web-app that helps me templatize my e-mail pitches and send them faster.<p>I figure this can help a lot of other startups, so check it out and please share your feedback.<p>http://pitchapp.com
======
ScottWhigham
1) Volume on video demo should be higher

2) Better mic on video demo - got tired of hearing sibilant ssssssssss within
20 seconds

3) Better demo

4) Less compression on audio on video demo

5) Does Tawheed really want his actual email address in your demo video?

6) I see the need but don't get it. Why is it free? How will you make money?
If you don't make money, then you close. If you close, I've wasted x hours of
work.

------
jarsj
I fail to understand the need.

GMail has a lab feature called "Canned response", it does exactly what you do
and its integrated into Gmail.

Also, search-and-forward would work just fine.

~~~
Tawheed
Canned responses work pretty well, but still not as tight of a workflow as I'd
like.

Also, I'm working on a premium version where you can track Opens and click-
throughs on the links you share -- helping you A/B test and see ROI of your
pitches.

~~~
apsurd
I like "A/B test your emails" better. I understand the problem of having to
rewrite emails over and over again that are delivering the same message for
the same goal, but need to be tailored to some specific-case scenarios. You
might be entering into the email newsletter space with the more functionality
you roll out so I would think it best to concentrate on those instances where
you are doing customer development type stuff. The need to reach out to people
in a very personal way entails that I DON'T spam them from an email
newsletter, but yes I would want to approach it in a systemized fashion. Have
a way to iterate on emails and refine your pitch - I like that.

------
Tawheed
Link: <http://pitchapp.com>

